# limit of walleyes on the maumee



## HOCKEY (Jan 27, 2008)

fished from 1.30 to 3 pm. limit of 4 males 17 to 21 inches, one with a tag,
all four males running milk, females porpose around me, hot lure very small 
flour. red head floater, 4 ft. lead, 3/4 casting sinker, yellow berky power 
bait twister tails, limit shown on maumee bait and tackle on weds.


----------



## pig (Mar 8, 2008)

where at if u dont mind me asking was there same time and only sall one limit was that u


----------



## ToughBuckeye (May 12, 2008)

i fished from 8am till 11:30am saw 2 guys with there limit today. the 1st guy stepped not 30ft from me made 15 casts and got his 4th however I got skunked. The water is so muddy that ya just have to get it right in front of em'. I've herd like 4 or 5 different color combinations so I'm not to sure it matters on the color just be at the right place, at the right time. I know is that i'll be at the waters edge and casting at 7:41am. I'm toing to be rocking the Green Jighead with Pink twister. Good Luck to all


----------



## Lazy Eye (Jan 27, 2005)

Location Location Location------Where were u when the jig drifted into the walleyes mouth??? Dont want to know what color,lead, or presentation because it doesn't matter, all I want to know is where are the walleye stacking up in such numbers that the current is making the jig go into there mouths?


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> all I want to know is where are the walleye stacking up in such numbers that the current is making the jig go into there mouths?


lol.........


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Lazy Eye said:


> Location Location Location------Where were u when the jig drifted into the walleyes mouth??? Dont want to know what color,lead, or presentation because it doesn't matter, all I want to know is where are the walleye stacking up in such numbers that the current is making the jig go into there mouths?


Ewe awe verry funny man.


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Mike,thought I showed you two years ago where to position your boat.Those eyes I got that day were no accident


----------



## Lazy Eye (Jan 27, 2005)

Larry, 
I went down there Sunday and took a looksy----The water was high Very fast and choclate milk----I know conditions have changed since then but its still high fast and muddy---lol----There are times the water conditions are better and walleyes will bite.
But I got to tell you I really think right now if you get a legal fish it is because you found a hole, where they are stacked up and the current puts the jig in the walleyes mouth and of course it is gonna bite down, probably why you get snagged fish in with the ones that bite the jig.
If my jig is 2 inches below the surface and I can't see it, how is a walleye gonna see it 4 foot below the surface??? Think about it if you have 100 eyes in a confined location (A HOLE) What are your chances of your jig drifting into some of there mouths? My opinion is right now it really doesn't matter what color or presentation you use, but rather where you are fishing at, give details so I can go to that exact spot and prove my theory. 
Only then will I be able to say this is fact---Right now it's just an opinion. I just need directions to someones honey hole secret Maumee River spot where the fish are stacked like cord wood----Please PM WITH GPS CORDINATES---Leave the words go to H_ _ _ Out of it-------LMAO

Just my 2 cents and having some fun.

Mike


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

well last night everyone at orleans was catching legal fish.I only seen two fish come in backwards.The guy next to me caught atleast a dozen in the time it took me to catch 4.Which was 1 hour and 25 minutes.5pm-6:25pm.I had two"pink with metal flake on a 1/2ounce egg sinker.about 30" leader.


----------



## pig (Mar 8, 2008)

lazzy eye mabe u should try power bait and then u may get some fish


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

Lazy Eye said:


> Larry,
> I went down there Sunday and took a looksy----The water was high Very fast and choclate milk----I know conditions have changed since then but its still high fast and muddy---lol----There are times the water conditions are better and walleyes will bite.
> But I got to tell you I really think right now if you get a legal fish it is because you found a hole, where they are stacked up and the current puts the jig in the walleyes mouth and of course it is gonna bite down, probably why you get snagged fish in with the ones that bite the jig.
> If my jig is 2 inches below the surface and I can't see it, how is a walleye gonna see it 4 foot below the surface??? Think about it if you have 100 eyes in a confined location (A HOLE) What are your chances of your jig drifting into some of there mouths? My opinion is right now it really doesn't matter what color or presentation you use, but rather where you are fishing at, give details so I can go to that exact spot and prove my theory.
> ...


Jokin right? I was fishing in Fremont several years ago when the D.N.R. and some students from O.S.U.were electro shocking walleyes.Well I had a chance to talk to a fisheries biologist so I asked him a few questions.My first one was,how were the fish able to locate and bite a lure when the water looked like chocolate milk, because I have caught many in those conditions.First he told me the fish can sense lures,baitfish and,or,other fish with/through their lateral line.He also said that the clarity on the bottom isn't neccisarily,sp,the same as the top.Maybe the fish are yawning when the lure goes in their mouth?The water sometimes stays muddy for the whole run and the fish still spawn,are they doin it by feel?


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks rutnut.I was going to go to the lateral line deal and also the walleyes keen sense of smell which is why I always use powerbait but some times these things fall on deaf ears or blind eyes.All I know is these fish will bite and sometimes they will bite aggresively.


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

I took a vacation day today and went back to the same spot as yesterday.Same result,4 biters in about 1/2 hr.I fished till 10 a.m.and threw back about a dozen biters.Every color combo worked.I'm sure you fellas have seen walleyes that have an eye covered over with a silvery skin,you would assume that they're blind.Well I caught one today with both eyes like that and the lure was down his throat.They're either not blind with that condition or he was using some other sense to eat the lure.Oh yeah,the fish were starting to roll this morning.First I've seen them rolling this year.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

LOL. Funny. Nice fish though!

I wonder what kind of sound/vibration signature a twistertail puts off as it swims by a walleyes face in 0 visibility water...


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

I would guess anything that moves under water puts off a vibration.Some of these are really stupid questions or suggestions.Look people, there is alot of stuff that humans will never understand.Fish have only found a way to survive on earth for about 3 million years now.How does a shark sense a drop of blood a mile away? Resident fish live in the maumee.I guess they just sit with their mouth open until a minnow swims in...


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

At the bottoms of damns Catfish will sit there with their mouth open waiting for something to swim in. The get huge in the Santee cooper in SC. they don't swim any where they just sit there and eat.

Eyes might do that waiting to move during the sprinf run


----------



## HOCKEY (Jan 27, 2008)

Iknow some of you don't belive that the walleyes are being caught in the mouth, here what we are doing, we have limited out every day since tues.
first get rid of all the heavy rods and heavy sinkers, use 6.5 to 7.5 ft. light
action rods to medium action rods, light line 10 lb. or less, we are using 
1/4 oz or 3/8 oz casting sinkers, florsent floaters, whitebass size floater
heads, berky power bait twister (SENTED) cast out hold your rod high
and let bounce on bottom, when it comes around reel in, if you have heavy
rods you will miss the bites, most of our walleyes the last two years have
the floater sallowed down thier throath, we are fishing for mostly males,
in the sallower water with current, this week we have fished 4 different holes
from white street to jernoe rd. and have caught our limit every day. Proves
the stacking theryo wrong. colors fire tiger, yellow, white, and orange have
been best. Hopes this helps, good luck on your limits.


----------



## Lazy Eye (Jan 27, 2005)

Look at all the great info posted, as I said at the end of my post I was having some fun, and that is why I posted what I did. Just to stirr it up a bit---lol---
-Anyways we started out Thursday at White street and bite was slow. Went over to Fort meigs fished for about an hour and half and we got 3, at 11:30pm it was on fire just about every other cast we had a fish on. We were done by noon with 2 limits. The walleye moved into our area and we hammered em
Used flo orange floating jig heads with white 3 inch twisterr tails, 2 foot leads 3/8 slip sinker. All fish were legal and in the mouth-All walleye were jacks---As a bonus fish I reeled in a 8lb quill back against the current that was fun!!!

http://trophyoutdooradventures.com


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Good job mike.We also fished yesterday.Started at Orleans.Fish were rolling pretty good.Wecouldn't get any lrgal takers so we also motored up to the fort.I got my limit and the guy I was with got two.It was his first time using floaters.


----------

